# comcast, no signal to TV



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

hello

most, but not all, of the time i click on my tv/comcast box, the tv turns on, but there is no signal to the tv. i have to replug the hdmi on the box then i get a signal. any ideas ?


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Something to try. 
If your tv HDMI inputs have one that also says ARC, try putting cable from Comcast box into that tv input.


----------



## Nickd83 (Feb 5, 2020)

It could be the cable has a bad pin or two that are coming loose for some unknown reason, and replugging itay remake the connections, so a new cable is a cheap second try if the above doesn't work.

I have found that my receiver (a floor model from Circuit City, whenever that place went out of business), HDMI outputs have failed in the last year, and now I have to use everything direct to my TV. One day I'll invest in an upgrade... But it's possible that your box is having the same issue, I know my receiver would work starting about 80% of the time, and went down from there.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

diyorpay said:


> Something to try.
> If your tv HDMI inputs have one that also says ARC, try putting cable from Comcast box into that tv input.


can't say i have seen that, on my low end 50". but i will look.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Nickd83 said:


> It could be the cable has a bad pin or two that are coming loose for some unknown reason, and replugging itay remake the connections, so a new cable is a cheap second try if the above doesn't work.
> 
> I have found that my receiver (a floor model from Circuit City, whenever that place went out of business), HDMI outputs have failed in the last year, and now I have to use everything direct to my TV. One day I'll invest in an upgrade... But it's possible that your box is having the same issue, I know my receiver would work starting about 80% of the time, and went down from there.


differnt cable and new box. "and" my wifes tv has started doing it.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

These are just suggestions.


This is easy - Did you try hitting 'channel up or Guide' on the cable box remote control to force the video to sync up instead of re-plugging the cable?

Are they both the same make model TV set?

Is the 2nd HDMI cable the same make model as the 1st HDMI cable?

Some cable boxes have the ability to output 720P or 1080P, have you tried 720P?


Is your cable box ON 100% of the time and the TV is the only item switched to ON when TV viewing is going to happen?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

adamz said:


> These are just suggestions.
> 
> 
> This is easy - Did you try hitting 'channel up or Guide' on the cable box remote control to force the video to sync up instead of re-plugging the cable?
> ...


no

both tv's are different in all ways except they are HD sets. 

both cables different.

idk if the box is on all the time or not. i mean, i know it is never totaly off. the light never goes off.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

The cable box is probably ON all the time.

You might try hitting Guide or channel up, the video might appear. It's worth a try and easier than re-setting the cable. If it works, you might be able to live with that as a workaround.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Xfinity's box is on all the time.

As convenient as it is having cloud storage, the new system is not without its problems. The most prevalent I have encountered is loss of signal as described by the OP and intermittent "blips" in sound and picture.

I narrowed these issues down to the box by a process of elimination. 

My AV system encompasses;

AV Reciever - Denon AVR-X2500
Television - LG LG 55UB8500 4k Smart TV
DVD - Sony BDP-S3700 Blue-ray player
Game Console - XBox 360

All devices route through the AV receiver via HDMI cables. 

On a previous Xfinity box, I encountered the intermittent blips in sound and picture. This only happened when watching cable, never with the other devices. I would cold boot the Xfinity box and it would stop for a while.

In the midst of this, we had a really severe thunderstorm. Despite having a power conditioner/surge suppressor, my house took an electrical hit that killed my old receiver (Denon AVR X2000).

I installed a whole house Surge Protective Device (SPD), installed a better power conditioner/surge suppressor and replaced the receiver. I also took the opportunity to upgrade all the HDMI cables.

The intermittent blips in sound and picture persisted.

With that I took the box back to Comcast and got is exchanged after explaining how I arrived to the conclusion the cable box was at fault.

Lo and behold with the new box installed, no more issues..., until. 

I have had the replacement box installed for 10 months. About a week ago, the intermittent blips in sound and picture returned and I am now having to cold boot the box every couple days. 

I think Comcast is aware of the issue but likely considers the problem rare enough that replacing the boxes is less costly than buying a new model in which the problem does not occur. This is probably why every time I go to their customer office, they have a plethora of replacement boxes available.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Fix'n,


What model is your comcast box?


They have newer 4K boxes that might be worth trying one if you haven't done so already. They'll likely swap it for free if you ask them. They'll mail the new box to you. You send the old box back in the same shipping box. They provide the shipping label too. So, pretty much a free swap.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

idk what model the box is, i will get pics in a min. but i had this problem before and had them replace the box, same problem. which would lead me to believe its the tv or cable, but my wifes tv is doing the samee thing.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

my wifes is the smaller one. also, the same smaller one in the dining room has no isssues.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Just got back from Comcast where they swapped my old box for a refurbished 4K. 
So far it has been on for almost an hour and so far no blips. 

I will let you know if that changes.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Usually, we will start getting blips about two hours after a cold boot. Last night, we watched about 4 hours of television and so far no blips.


----------

